# Simple Boston butt



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

6lb pork shoulder. Brined it over night in a salt, sugar, water and apple juice mixture. 
Patted dry. Half of it i used Frank's red hot for the binder other half no binder. Then with grun rub from academy. Just wrapped it at 175* plan on pulling around 205*









Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am a purveyor of some fine smoked_ Sus scrofa domesticus_. And that one looks fantastic. There are a million ways to prep the shoulder or butt. Try an injection of apple cider vinegar sometime too.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grun rub?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Its been resting an hour. 6:30 cook time.
















Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Hell yea and on a Weber Kettle !!!! No thousand dollar clay pot painted a certain color needed. Ok i know its coming.🙉


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Hell yea and on a Weber Kettle !!!! No thousand dollar clay pot painted a certain color needed. Ok i know its coming.


Nope. I love my weber kettle. I do want an egg but my weber is doing just fine. Just harder to keep temp in the winter. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Hell yea and on a Weber Kettle !!!! No thousand dollar clay pot painted a certain color needed. Ok i know its coming.🙉


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

No bbq sauce needed. Homemade potato salad and store bout tater tots









Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------

